# Enfant 2 ans ne s’adapte pas chez son assistante maternelle.



## Alma (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , mon fils de deux ans et demi n’a jamais été gardée . Elle est chez une assistante maternelle depuis 1mois et refuse de manger, de jouer et de dormir . Il pleure et nous réclame toute la journée. J’ai l’opportunité de changer de nounou , pensez-vous qu’il faille la mettre ailleurs ?


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr on peut toujours changer d'ass mat. Mais il faudrait tout d'abord comprendre les difficultés d'adaptation de votre enfant. En effet, le changer d'assistant maternel va générer un stress supplémentaire. Il va encore devoir s'adapter. 
Y a t'il eu une période d'adaptation chez notre collègue ? 
Avez vous du mal à vous séparer de votre enfant ? 
Êtes vous en confiance avec votre assistante maternelle ? 
Votre enfant a t'il une ou des particularités ? 
Les journées de votre enfant sont elles longues chez votre assistante maternelle ? 
Tellement de questions se posent qu'il est difficile d'apporter ici des réponses. De plus votre enfant a 2 ans et demi. Dans quelques mois, il connaîtra l'école. Encore un grand changement pour lui. 
Et votre assistante maternelle. Avez vous discuté des difficultés que vous exposez avec elle ? Qu'en pense t'elle ?


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Un changement d'ass mat ne changera rien (dans la mesure où l'assistante maternelle fait bien son travail).
Votre enfant montre son mécontentement et il doit avoir suffisamment de caractère pour essayer de vous faire céder.
j'ai eu une petite fille qui est arrivée chez mois à 20 mois. Jamais gardée avant.
Pendant 5 semaines ça a été cris, pleurs, refus de manger, de jouer, de dormir...
Au bout de 5 semaines j'étais à 2 doigts de dire à la maman : "on arrête"....
Puis elle a vu un pédiatre pour des vaccins, lui en a parlé. le pédiatre lui a di : "si vous tenez à votre nouveau travail, ne lâchez rien.... Votre fille veut voir où son vos limites. Si vous lâchez cette fois c'est foutu.... Expliquez lui bien que vous la confiez à Nounou, que vous allez travailler, que vous revenez ce soir... Elle va finir pas se calmer"..
Le cirque a duré encore quelques jours.... Puis un matin, la maman s'en va, les crises commencent. Au bout de 10 mn, elle s'arrête..... Et plus jamais elle n'a repris ses colères.... Elle est ensuite restée 2 ans chez moi avant l'école.
Donc persistez....


----------



## Lijana (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Difficile à dire. C’est normal qu’il ne s’adapte pas s facilement. Il faut lui laisser le temps. 

Ce n’est pas en le changent d’endroit à chaque fois qu’il va mieux s’adapter   

Discutez avec votre assmat , est-ce qu’elle est prête à accompagner ce petit ou c’est tellement difficile qu’elle ne peut plus ?

Si c’est le cas, oui il vous faudra trouver une autre solution.  

Et prévoir avec l’autre assmat un bon temps d’adaptation. 

Et vous, êtes vous prête à laisser votre enfant ?


----------



## Capri95 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
C'est bien court 1 mois pour juger ou non des compétences de votre assmat.
Vous avez signé avec elle, donc vous étiez en confiance, elle correspondait à vos attentes.
Votre enfant a eu l'occasion de la rencontrer avant l'accueil définitif ?
Comment était t'il face à elle et elle face à lui ?
La période d'adaptation a t'elle eu lieu ?
Attention à ne pas vous précipiter, oui votre enfant pleure, vous demande mais il n'a jamais eu à composer avec une autre personne que vous !
Le changer de "crémerie" si je puis dire ne résoudra peut-être pas votre soucis, c'est déjà compliqué la situation dans laquelle vous êtes, alors attention au changement pour votre petit.
Parlez en avec votre assmat c'est important de discuter !


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

*Question* :

*le portez-vous dans les bras jusqu’a la porte de l’AM ? Si OUI déjà le mettre au sol, pour qu’il marche jusqu’à la porte, ce sera déjà un début pour qu’il sache qu’il va chez l’AM*

📌 D’autre Part, « *bonjour tout va bien (si pas de fièvre) bisous qui vole et à ce soir »

Hop l’AM ferme la porte *

Et après elle fait son job et ça se passera de mieux en mieux.

D’autre part soyez *POSITIVE* lorsque vous allez chez votre AM, ne JAMAIS parler devant votre enfant de façon négative de votre AM

Et ça ne pourra qu’aller mieux car il faut « le lâcher » 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Alma je pense que vous n'êtes pas prête à laisser votre enfant ! voit-il d'autres personnes en dehors de chez vous ? c'est peut-être vous même  inconsciemment qui créez ce comportement chez votre enfant ? vous voulez le changer d'ass mat car vous avez une opportunité (donc vous avez déjà cherché ?) et bien soit vous verrez si il se trouve mieux chez cette nouvelle ass mat et si ce n'est pas le cas et bien posez-vous les bonnes questions !!! en tout cas perso je ne souhaiterais pas continuer avec des PE qui mettent mes compétences en doute ! j'ai eu plusieurs enfants qui sont arrivés chez moi à 2 ans et JAMAIS rencontré de problèmes avec eux donc voilà !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait cela Chantou ! j'ai une maman qui disait à sa fille qu'elle avait du mal à lâcher (la gamine le savait bien d'ailleurs idem avec le papa poule !) un matin "Ne t'inquiètes pas je reviens te chercher ce soir !" le soir même je l'ai reprise vite fait bien fait et que je ne voulais plus entendre des mots négatifs dans sa bouche qd elle laissait sa fille chez moi ... "s'inquiéter de quoi ??? mal chez moi ? surement pas mais les parents veulent se dédouaner parfois d'abandonner leur enfant ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir si c'est l'enfant qui ne s'adapte pas c'est simplement qu'il lui faut plus de temps. Soyez convaincue que c'est bien pour votre petit . Pour lui transmettre une attitude positive.
Il faut lui faire comprendre qu'il ne peut pas rester tout seul a la maison alors quand papa et maman sont au travail lui va jouer chez nounou. Et bien préciser à quel moment tout le monde se retrouve à votre maison. 
Si votre petit ne s'adapte pas à l'école il en changera ?


----------



## Orlhad (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Alma,

Je rejoins les avis précédents. Changer d'assistante maternelle ne résoudra probablement pas la situation et risque plutôt de l'aggraver. Il vaut mieux d'abord comprendre ce qui angoisse votre fils et, pour cela, avoir une discussion franche avec l'assistante maternelle pour tenter de discerner ce qui peut poser problème. Un enfant qui n'a connu que le cocon du foyer peut se retrouver en détresse s'il se retrouve plongé dans un univers inconnu au contact d'autres enfants. S'il n'a jamais connu une vraie séparation, se retrouver soudain en dehors de son univers quotidien peut être une source d'angoisse. Les enfants ne sont pas égaux devant la séparation, certains ont besoin de plus de temps.

Et comme le disent à juste titre mes collègues, il faut toujours positiver. La séparation est une étape naturelle et nécessaire. Il est donc important, en tant que parent, de ne pas le vivre comme une épreuve. L'inconscient est parfois retors et peut parfois induire des attitudes ou des paroles angoissantes. L'enfant est sensible à ces messages et peut sentir une "peur" potentielle des parents à laisser l'enfant dans un endroit extérieur où ils ne maîtriseront plus les évènements. Il doit y avoir une relation de confiance avec la professionnelle qui accueille votre enfant et cela doit s'exprimer dans celle que vous avez avec votre fils.

Donnez vous un peu de temps. Discutez avec l'assistante maternelle de ce qui lui semble possible de faire. Vous pourrez toujours envisager ensuite de changer de lieu d'accueil si vous pensez conjointement que l'environnement proposé n'est pas adéquat aux capacités et besoins de votre fils.


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Octobre 2022)

je rejoins les précédents coms, changé d'assmat n'arrangera en rien au contraire ! j'aimerai rajouté que pendant la période d'adaptation tout le monde doit contribué les parents l'assmat et l'enfant, l'assmat ne peut pas et ne doit pas être seule en tant que parent vous devez aussi participé et avez votre part de responsabilité.


----------

